# The voice of PTSD diagnosis



## 99880 (Mar 17, 2016)

Seemed interesting, worth a listen for anyone interested in diagnostic tools for psychiatric disorders.

http://www.cbc.ca/radio/spark/344-tech-workers-the-travel-ban-and-more-1.3961425/the-voice-of-ptsd-diagnosis-1.3965520

https://www.technologyreview.com/s/603200/voice-analysis-tech-could-diagnose-disease/


----------



## hubbardalicia (Feb 13, 2017)

http://www.brainlinemilitary.org/content/2014/06/dsm-v-tr-criteria-for-ptsd.html


----------

